# could this be my new dog??



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, she's so cute!!! I'll take her if you don't!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh that is a beautiful dog, what a happy face!!!!! Fingers crossed from across the pond!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous!! Hope all goes well tomw!! What do you know about her?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like a sweetheart! hope Sam loves her!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

wait......didn't you just say a few days back that you decided not to get another dog??


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, such a pretty girl 
Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is so cute! What breeds is she? What's her name? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute! I hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is beautiful! What is she?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> wait......didn't you just say a few days back that you decided not to get another dog??


nope, decided against another puppy. too much work and with my bf going to sea again in a few months, all the work would be dumped on me alone.... but definitely have been looking into an adult dog because Sam is in desperate need of a doggie friend.. he has become WAY too dependent on my 100% undivided attention and is overly needy. i think having another dog around would be very good for him... and of course i would love another one.. 

she is approx. 2 years old.... she is a retriever mix.. was found in mexico as a stray and brought into the states to a rescue. the woman who is fostering her and i have spoken on the phone today and she said that she is such a beautiful dog, her pics dont do justice to how pretty her coat is, and she is so well behaved. also great with other dogs and cats. i am getting a great feeling on this one, and hopefully (assuming i can get off work a bit early tmrw) meeting her with Sam and my bf tomorrow


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I really hope you get her. She looks so much like my very first dog Fluffy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is gorgeous, what a neat dog!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She's adorable!! I hope all goes well with the big meet tomorrow!!! I'm sure Sam will love her!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's quite cute - good luck


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Go for it! She looks perfect!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

awww....pretty dog!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Marelene- she looks like a happy girl. And from Mexico....right outside your front door!! LOL Good luck with her. I hope Sam likes her!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

she looks like a happy girl & a fluffy one. Hope it goes well when you meet up.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet Sam would love that! What a great idea, good luck


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

She is sooooooooooo pretty. I hope all goes well!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, she looks like a real sweetie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Be is a beauty, take her, take her







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm going to meet her tomorrow!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> i'm going to meet her tomorrow!!!


Good Luck, I have a feeling that you have two dogs tomorrow








 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it is first love between Sam and Her. Also with all of you. She is beautiful and looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope all goes well! I'm already thinking of a sibling for Fergus too. He is so very happy with other dogs and relies on me for most of his entertainment now. A brother or sister might be just the thing for him... I'm not sure about another puppy either. It's wonderful, but my heavens it's a lot of work.

We're going to wait a few months until Fergie is a little better behaved lest he share any of his bad habits with a new dog!

Good luck to you!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

celeigh, that is exactly why i thought about getting another dog.. Sam relies on me for 100% of my undivided attention every second that i'm home and while i love hanging out with him i just need SOME downtime too lol Sam looooves playing with other dogs, i think this will be a great thing for him.. we had originally planned on waiting until he was closer to 2 before getting another, but with my bf going to sea soon, we thought it would be better to get one now so that both of us are home and can spend lots of time bonding with the new addition.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> celeigh, that is exactly why i thought about getting another dog.. Sam relies on me for 100% of my undivided attention every second that i'm home and while i love hanging out with him i just need SOME downtime too lol Sam looooves playing with other dogs, i think this will be a great thing for him.. we had originally planned on waiting until he was closer to 2 before getting another, but with my bf going to sea soon, we thought it would be better to get one now so that both of us are home and can spend lots of time bonding with the new addition.


I think that sounds like a fantastic idea! there's something incredibly sweet about a pup depending on you solely...yet also incredibly draining and sometimes just too darn much!

I really hope things go incredibly well for you tomorrow and that we get to see pics of the two of them playing together very soon!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She sounds just about perfect!! I hope everything goes great tomorrow!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope all goes well and Sam will have his new playmate.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah let us know what happens!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_She reminds me of Echo in the TV commercial._


----------

